# help with clippers



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

arrg!!

i got my new andis agc super 2 speed. i used it, worked fine, and took the blade off to clean it. 


but now i cant the the darn thing back on! :veryangry: ! i read the instructions but its not working. hopefully i didnt break them. :angry:

can anyone help?


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Here's a link I found. I didn't know if your instructions had pictures. I own a pair of the older model and have never had any issues. I sure yours isn't broke. I love mine. 
http://www.peasridge.co.uk/clipper-advi ... peed.shtml


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

OKAY!!! I fixed them! well actually they never broke..it was a user error. lol.

there is a hinger thing that yuo need to pry up and then slip on the blade :doh: :idea:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes always push the blade back then remove it - then it slaps back on.

For the life of the motor you should always turn the clippers on first then slap the blade into place.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

okay thanks.

as you can tell i'm new to clipping.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I only know that from being a hair stylist - they taught me that when in some extra classes that for the life of that style clipper you want to oil and cool between haircuts every single time and you want to turn it on before putting the blade in place.

A nice little tip for cleaning and cooling clippers: use lamp oil. It is resuable and cheeper then sprays, cleaners and clipper cooler stuff. It cleans as it cools and you can do it mid clip on a goat. You just need a big enough bucket or container and you dip the blades in it and turn on the clippers to clean, cool and lubricate


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks for the tips!

anyone know if you can use a guard on these? i want the hair 3/4 long...i think


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if you want it a certain length purchase the blade that is the 3/4 inch blade 

If you want ot use a guard I dont suggest it - the 3/4inch guard would be really long and not easy to get in armpits or other areas (around ears on face etc). 

In human blade numbers you use the guard on the triple zero blade - dont know what the equivelant would be for animal clippers.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ok. i'll just get the blade then. 

i clipped my nigerian...and wanted to take the junk/winter hair off of my boer doe calypso I didnt know how powerful these things were--ooops. well anyway know she's naked  , but the hair will grow back thinner/not as long at the show in august. 

heres a pic of my ND, her horns have bands on them, shes not being punched down, but she looks flat when she is..PB, registered with AGS, pregnant due in July.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

she is a very pretty doe...  .. as you said... hair grows back pretty quickly....she should look real good by showtime... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks pam

i may as well shave all of the boers before i go on vacation, their hair will grow back and will look show quality by fair .right now their hair looks pretty brutal, but they dont care- they have grass and brush to destroy!!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

I need the kind of clippers they shear sheep with! I don't shave my goats I shave one of my Cattle dogs that
has really thick fur and is too hot in the summer if I don't clip. I just clipped her this weekend now she looks
like a very large Chihuahua LOL Glad you got your clippers working. The picture is cute

Suellen


----------

